# Where do yall get your news?



## Brother John (Apr 13, 2009)

For awhile I decided to stop paying attention to all news so that I could clear my head. Well now I feel that it is important to know what is going on around us. What are good sources for news? What sources do yall use? What alternatives have yall found to go around the mainstream news? Does any one find the news on there own? Thanks.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 13, 2009)

I go to cnn.com, msnbc.com, and foxnews.com. After looking at the headlines of those 3, I usually get a pretty good idea of what the key news items are for the day. I also stop by drudgereport.com every now and then.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you tried Foxnews, which is a popular conservative Christian news station?  Hannity and O'Reilly and Beck...Oorahh!...they are our leaders in this movement against liberals!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 13, 2009)

I usually get my news from the "Country/World News" forum.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 13, 2009)

DrudgeReport mostly, with a little Fox, Hot Air, Michelle Malkin, Army Times, the Jawa Report, and Sensus Divinatus thrown in. (I had to sneak a look at my Bloglines/RSS feed to name them all.)


----------



## Answerman (Apr 13, 2009)

As my avatar indicates, I am a "Ron Pauler" and I have discovered two websites created by his supporters that cover many of the news items that the MSM either ignore or put their own spin on and often link to articles on Lewrockwell and other websites that cover the news from more of a Christian perspective.

Ron Paul Wins! | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul | Blog
Grassroots Support of Ron Paul's Campaign for Liberty.
and,
LewRockwell.com
WorldNetDaily

and of course as Joshua mentioned, we should take these sites with a grain of salt but ain't that better that having to pour the whole box of salt on it?


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 13, 2009)

RealClearPolitics, Slate, BBC, and the Daily Telegraph. Sometimes I'll take a look at one of the 3 news networks' websites. I'm still looking for a conservative version of Slate.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Fox 
I believe everything they say 

Occasionally I check in with the others and believe the exact opposite of what they say. 

Jeff Rense Program investigates and exposes a lot of covert govt political activities that put people in fear who do not know the end. 

From paranoid friends who send me endless emails and YouTube videos.


----------



## E Nomine (Apr 13, 2009)

I hit DrudgeReport, Google News, CNN and FoxNews frequently.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 13, 2009)

Fox News

Info Wars

Sometimes Drudge...


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 13, 2009)

Nytimes.com - I love this paper

WSJ.com - I also love this paper, but you have to have a password to read the articles, which is annoying. I use my Dad's...

BBC - because they have news from around the world, not just U.S.

Foxnews - but I find their website extremely annoying and they're pretty selective in what they cover


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lucianne.com - because we all need to snark out occasionally.

Margaret


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Puritanboard.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 13, 2009)

I will sometimes watch CNN or Fox on the TV sometimes, but normally I'll just read foxnews.com. I just try to get a general idea of what is happening, though; all major news networks report some pretty questionable stuff. Other countries see it:

[video=youtube;e_4IQsAiJdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_4IQsAiJdw[/video]


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Nytimes.com - I love this paper



How do you sort the truth from such one sidedness.
I hear it is pretty one sided. The least number of divergent view editors than any other paper in the country. Like only 1 Republican or something


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 13, 2009)

Generally FOX and sometimes CNN headline news.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 13, 2009)

Depending on the Rapture Index- I'll go to the Lindsey Report


----------



## PresReformed (Apr 13, 2009)

Fox news.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Apr 13, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I will sometimes watch CNN or Fox on the TV sometimes, but normally I'll just read foxnews.com. I just try to get a general idea of what is happening, though; all major news networks report some pretty questionable stuff. Other countries see it:



Does this come from communist China?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Apr 13, 2009)

In addition to foxnews.com, I often check WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views (associated with World Magazine) for news.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 13, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I will sometimes watch CNN or Fox on the TV sometimes, but normally I'll just read foxnews.com. I just try to get a general idea of what is happening, though; all major news networks report some pretty questionable stuff. Other countries see it:
> ...



Which is a great irony indeed! Teapot calling the kettle black. The most reliable sources are probably smaller, independent reporting groups, but they probably don't have the resources to report on things like violence in Asia, Navy SEALs shooting off the heads of those Somali pirates yesterday, etc.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 13, 2009)

I skim these a few times a week, sometimes daily. 

General and Local:

Yahoo! News

Tacoma News Tribune

Seattle Times


International:

Le Monde.fr : Actualités à la Une

International Herald Tribune (by The New York Times)

Financial Times

Perspective and specialized news:

Tax Prof Blog

The Daily Reckoning covers the economy, global markets and world politics.

Legal Times (Subscription)

techrepublic.com

I also skim commentaries from the right and left, ranging from Lewrockwell to Counterpunch and DailyKos, just to get a feel for the talk of the day on the margins.

I don't watch TV and I hardly listen to the radio, but I stay fairly up to date on what's going on with an investment of maybe 5 hours a week. The key is to read a few things in-depth, and ignore the fluff stuff.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 13, 2009)

_Fox News_ (particularly the hour of analysis with Bret Baer, _Special Report_, formerly hosted by Britt Hume). Hannity and Beck are entertaining for the same reason that a five alarm fire is, but not sources of reliable information (in my opinion). Bill O'Reilly is very interesting and somewhat independent (in a traditionalist sort of way which I appreciate even when disagreeing with him. What's with the "karma" belief of his anyway?).
_
World Magazine_ - Christian take on the news of the week.

_Weekly Standard_ - read it cover-to-cover weekly.

_Christianity Today_ - even though they published a couple of my pieces decades ago, I have grown frustrated and disenchanted with the broad evangelicalism epitomized by CT.

_WSJ_ -important to know in my ministry.

_Fox Business News Network_ - solid and reliable.

Drudge - just to check out interesting tips and bits of odd news.

My browser home page is set to _Fox News._


----------



## matt01 (Apr 13, 2009)

Al Jazeera

Fox News

I also enjoy the email updates/blogs for a number of different organizations/individuals (Heritage Foundation, Center for Security Policy, PoliticalWarfare.org, and Blackwater Tactical Weekly)

I listen to CBC Radio whenever I am in the car, and sometimes when I am at the office.


----------



## Jon Peters (Apr 13, 2009)

WSJ
BBC
Drudge


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've recently "hermitized" myself in regard to the news as it only serves to depress the skubalon out of me. Hence I choose to avoid the news.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 13, 2009)

Theoretical said:


> ... Slate, BBC, ... Sometimes I'll take a look at one of the 3 news networks' websites. I'm still looking for a conservative version of Slate.



Yes, I too would like a Bizarro universe version of Slate: like Slate, thoughtful, if usually wrong, and unafraid to criticize their own side, but coming from the opposite angle.

I like to get my news from Slate because of the thoughtful quality of a lot of the reporting, and precisely because they are extremely unlikely to agree with me: becoming a dittohead of some type is a great fear of mine.

If I'm desperately bored I'll look at the headlines from Google News.


----------



## Berean (Apr 13, 2009)

My Yahoo home page has headlines for AP, Reuters, FoxNews, CNN, NY Times, BBC, ABC, and also local newspapers from around the region. On TV mostly FoxNews, ABC (if Charlie Gibson is on), NBC, and, if I have to for a major story, CNN.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 13, 2009)

Breitbart.com

apostasywatch.com (I don't agree with his theology, but he does some homework finding stories)


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 13, 2009)

I get mine from Google News


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 13, 2009)

From the voices in my head.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 13, 2009)

BBC, NPR, CNN, NY Times.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 13, 2009)

sjonee said:


> From the voices in my head.



 Same here! It's better than what's in the media.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 13, 2009)

Honestly, I get my news from forums like PB and my favorite sports forum. (OrangeBlood.com for you Texas Longhorn fans) The way I see it, if it's important or relevant then someone is going to post it. Oh yeah and I Twitter.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 13, 2009)

Worldnetdaily is pretty good. Bill and I don't like World Magazine. 
I like the New American and I think I'm going to subscribe to that.


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 13, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Worldnetdaily is pretty good. Bill and I don't like World Magazine.
> I like the New American and I think I'm going to subscribe to that.



I was wondering if someone was going to mention WND. Though they're extreme premil, I like 'em. Drudge is my homepage. 

I avoid toilets like nytimes, slate, bbc, etc., with a passion.

But even what I look at is only the briefest of glimpses. Too much Scripture awaits, as well as good Puritan books.


----------



## asc (Apr 13, 2009)

Yahoo news
NPR


----------



## Berean (Apr 13, 2009)

asc said:


> Yahoo news
> NPR



NPR!


----------



## matt01 (Apr 13, 2009)

Berean said:


> asc said:
> 
> 
> > Yahoo news
> ...



NPR as some good stuff.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 13, 2009)

sans nom said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > asc said:
> ...



Not since William F. Buckley and Firing Line


----------



## Berean (Apr 13, 2009)

sans nom said:


> NPR as some good stuff.



True. I used to listen to _All Things Considered._ Like anything (BBC, NY Times) it can be useful as long as you're aware of where they're coming from.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 13, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Nytimes.com - I love this paper
> ...



Every news source has its biases and its important to read everything with a critical eye - Nytimes, WSJ, Fox, CNN - everything. True enough, the NYtimes leans towards the left, but they also cover many many human rights stories that you won't find in other places. I also enjoy their theatre, film, and art reviews. 

Also, I can't believe I left out World magazine!  Its actually probably my favorite publication. But, since its only coming out bi-monthly now, I don't really rely on it for news - just cultural/political commentary.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 13, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Theoretical said:
> 
> 
> > ... Slate, BBC, ... Sometimes I'll take a look at one of the 3 news networks' websites. I'm still looking for a conservative version of Slate.
> ...


WOW

You explained my reasons for reading and liking Slate better than I can, and because you have the same reasons for doing so.

And ditto to not wanting to be a dittohead for my part, right, left, or center.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2009)

Google news for a quick overview

Freerepublic.com to get some of the liberal spin taken off.


----------



## Webservant (Apr 13, 2009)

covenantnews.com in very measured doses
MSNBC.com
drudgereport.com
lewrockwell.com


----------



## George Bailey (Apr 13, 2009)

*Foxnews.com-disgusts me!*

I used to go to Foxnews.com a lot, since it was supposed to be "conservative"...but, what is conservative about bikini-clad women, and stories of hollywood stars' sex lives? If you look at the web page, it's got that garbage on it every day.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 13, 2009)

George Bailey said:


> I used to go to Foxnews.com a lot, since it was supposed to be "conservative"...but, what is conservative about bikini-clad women, and stories of hollywood stars' sex lives? If you look at the web page, it's got that garbage on it every day.



This is exactly my problem with foxnews. Lately, its really focused on celebrity gossip....and I just don't care at all...


----------



## reformed trucker (Apr 13, 2009)

TBNN
Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> TBNN
> Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire



What do you think of Lark News?


----------



## reformed trucker (Apr 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> What do you think of Lark News?



First I heard of it; had to do a search. Saved for review. Thanks. 

LarkNews.com


----------



## tellville (Apr 14, 2009)

I use ctv.ca primarily. I will augment this with cbc.ca and BBC - Homepage. 

ctv: Canadian TeleVision 
cbc: Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (government owned)
bbc: British Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 14, 2009)

I customize Google News to my tastes. I even have categories for 'Theology', 'Calvinism', 'Religion', my home town, etc.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 15, 2009)

Theoretical said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Theoretical said:
> ...



We need a new George Orwell - which Hitchens is not.


----------

